# computer/receiver/equalizer set up help



## PBKDesigns (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the site and well I was wondering if I could get some tips on how to get my little sound setup together. I recently bought a desktop (Gateway FX6860-UR20P) which has a hdmi output, my girlfriend bought me a receiver (Insignia NS-R5101AHD-A) for my birthday since she spilled her drink on my old Optimus receiver, and my brother gave me a mixer (Gemini MM-1800) that has no HDMI imputs or outputs. My question is whether there's a way to hook all that up and getting that HD sound while using the equalizer on the mixer? Im not sure if this is of any use but I own a pair of Technics SB-CR77. 

Any help would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

PBKDesigns said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the site and well I was wondering if I could get some tips on how to get my little sound setup together. I recently bought a desktop (Gateway FX6860-UR20P) which has a hdmi output, my girlfriend bought me a receiver (Insignia NS-R5101AHD-A) for my birthday since she spilled her drink on my old Optimus receiver, and my brother gave me a mixer (Gemini MM-1800) that has no HDMI imputs or outputs. My question is whether there's a way to hook all that up and getting that HD sound while using the equalizer on the mixer? Im not sure if this is of any use but I own a pair of Technics SB-CR77.
> 
> Any help would be extremely appreciated!


You don't need the mixer.

Go computer>HDMI out>HDMI in on Receiver>Enjoy. You can get something like Winamp that has an EQ built in.


----------



## carlybizdrive (Feb 26, 2010)

You want help computer/receiver/equalizer then joined bizdrive.biz and find thousand of Professional Technicians.


----------

